# Hammer And Tongs



## Bribie G (17/2/11)

I was just up the end of my street at Liqourland getting in some Vino Gustos and could hardly contain my excitement at the return of Hammer and Tongs after a brief absence. 

It is now made in Vietnam. Oh joy.





Edit. I seem to remember that Tasman Bitter has had a label makeover, again. - forgot to check the origin of that brew. Oh dear.


----------



## DU99 (17/2/11)

tasman bitter, far as i know its boags..


----------



## petesbrew (17/2/11)

BribieG said:


> I was just up the end of my street at Liqourland getting in some Vino Gustos and could hardly contain my excitement at the return of Hammer and Tongs after a brief absence.
> 
> It is now made in Vietnam. Oh joy.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with an asian lager.... put it up against a slab of Oettinger though...


----------



## Bribie G (17/2/11)

DU99 said:


> tasman bitter, far as i know its boags..



So was Hammer n Tongs.


----------



## Phoney (17/2/11)

Ive tried it, whatever it was it was pretty disgusting.


----------



## nathanR (17/2/11)

DO NOT DO IT !!!!!! :icon_vomit:


----------



## winkle (17/2/11)

BribieG said:


> So was Hammer n Tongs.



Now I'm curious - is this so you have a palate cleanser before getting on them malt lickers??
Stick with the "Supermarket Germans" mate, your hangovers will thank you.


----------



## Bribie G (17/2/11)

Winkle, yes it's true I once loved Hammer and Tongs as a precursor to slammin' 40 ounces of Midnight Train, but now my heart belongs to another bitch:






:icon_cheers:


----------



## DU99 (17/2/11)

i thought H&t was ok..better than V/B


----------



## bradsbrew (17/2/11)

BribieG said:


> Winkle, yes it's true I once loved Hammer and Tongs as a precursor to slammin' 40 ounces of Midnight Train, but now my heart belongs to another bitch:
> 
> View attachment 44127
> 
> ...



Faagen hell Bribie sort of makes Amsterdam mariner a fancy beer at 40 bucks for a 24 pack of 500ml cans.


----------



## winkle (17/2/11)

BribieG said:


> Winkle, yes it's true I once loved Hammer and Tongs as a precursor to slammin' 40 ounces of Midnight Train, but now my heart belongs to another bitch:
> 
> View attachment 44127
> 
> ...



:lol: 
I'd still rather drink that than VB
Edit: got my threads confused - off for a correctional beer.


----------



## spog (17/2/11)

anything is better than vb,even a big tankard of....nah better not say.......cheers...spog.....


DU99 said:


> i thought H&t was ok..better than V/B


----------



## _matt_ (9/4/11)

Boag's arn't doing any beer under license anymore, so I'll asume coles are getting Tasman made in Vietnam too.


----------

